# The qS is going.....



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

replaced by this......





































....as my daily runner and the qS can get the love and attention she demands. 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Had me worried for a minute then!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Richard knew once you drove one you would fall in love with the Evoque. thats Me,Hilly and you now.  Need to get yourself on both Evoque forums now.
Edit I see you are on one of them.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nem said:


> Had me worried for a minute then!


I couldn't part with the TT. I have never had a car which I kept for so long and I am hoping the qS will appreciate into a modern classic over the next 20 years.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Been for the test drive today as I had bought blind, everything looking good. It even has Parallel Park Assist - the weirdest feeling as it finds a parking spot and parks itself.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Been for the test drive today as I had bought blind, everything looking good. It even has Parallel Park Assist - the weirdest feeling as it finds a parking spot and parks itself.


Not very well judging by how far over the lines it is :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Been for the test drive today as I had bought blind, everything looking good. It even has Parallel Park Assist - the weirdest feeling as it finds a parking spot and parks itself.
> ...


Probably because that aint parallel parked. :roll:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Very nice pair of cars you have. Evoque looks stunning in that colour.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DPG said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Very nice pair of cars you have. Evoque looks stunning in that colour.


+1


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

Both cars look very nice!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice Evoque


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Cheers Guys. Now had it for over 6 weeks and loving it. It also makes driving the TT a pleasure, as it doesnt get used for the crappy journeys.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I really quite like the Evoque, but no use for the labrador as the boot space is pretty small from what I've seen


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phope said:


> I really quite like the Evoque, but no use for the labrador as the boot space is pretty small from what I've seen


You are about right although it is more practical than the boot on a TT.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> You are about right although it is more practical than the boot on a TT.


Not sure the dog would have appreciated the boot on the TT roadster :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

barton TT said:


> Nice one Richard knew once you drove one you would fall in love with the Evoque. thats Me,Hilly and you now.  Need to get yourself on both Evoque forums now.
> Edit I see you are on one of them.


You can now add me to the list of Evoque owners as I have just ordered one this afternoon


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one m8 what have you gone for.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Its a Santorini Black Prestige with a panoramic glass roof, full sized spare wheel and privacy glass. We went to our local dealers to look at a second hand one but it had been sold and ended up buying a new one that was in the dealers stock.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one  - I assume being new you have the 9 speed auto-box which gets some very good reviews?

I love the Evoque it is a great car, very different to the TT yet compliments it well.

Look forward to seeing the photos


----------

